
Facebook denies it is a social network in legal filing - anigbrowl
https://www.pcmag.com/news/369501/facebook-denies-being-a-social-network-in-lawsuit-response
======
itcheeze
From the text referenced in Facebook's response as cited by the article:

To begin using the Facebook website, a consumer first creates a Facebook
account. The consumer can then add other Facebook consumers as "friends" and
by accumulating Facebook friends, the consumer builds a social network on the
Facebook website.

The following statement in the article:

So Facebook is denying it's a destination that allows consumers to sign-up,
add their friends, and build a social network.

